
Crowd-Source Competitive Intelligence - bentannenbaum
https://coworkintel.com
======
bentannenbaum
We created a competitive intelligence platform targeted at flexible workspace.
The deal is simple: if a space provides data, it gets access to a group of
four competitors' data.

We then sell aggregated data to investment funds and landlords.

